# My wife keeps accusing me of cheating, lying/keeping things from her,shooting up



## Rleevay00

My wife keeps accusing me of cheating, lkeeping things from her,shooting up... I'm not doing and never have or ever will. I dont know what I did to make her feel these ways but it makes it worse when I tell her I didn't do the things, "YOUR TRIPPING ",YOUR DELUSIONAL.... She must honestly feel like I'm doing the things because for 7 years of 8¹/² years she we never had problems like this. So more than likely I've done something, said something or reacted to something. I really need a little help.


----------



## Diana7

Ask her why she thinks these things?


----------



## Rleevay00

Diana7 said:


> Ask her why she thinks these things?


I have and she said she doesn't think that I'm doing them, she knows.... but the things she is upset about I didn't do. this girl is my life


----------



## Diana7

Rleevay00 said:


> I have and she said she doesn't think that I'm doing them, she knows.... but the things she is upset about I didn't do. this girl is my life


Ask her to show you the proof. Did anything happen 18 months ago that may have caused this?


----------



## jin

Maybe she is projecting. Its quite common that a person will accusé their partner of doing what they themselves are doing. It's a way to relieve themselves of guilt. Her accusing you of cheating with no proof is a big red flag.


----------



## YankieS

Rleevay00 said:


> My wife keeps accusing me of cheating, lkeeping things from her,shooting up... I'm not doing and never have or ever will. I dont know what I did to make her feel these ways but it makes it worse when I tell her I didn't do the things, "YOUR TRIPPING ",YOUR DELUSIONAL.... She must honestly feel like I'm doing the things because for 7 years of 8¹/² years she we never had problems like this. So more than likely I've done something, said something or reacted to something. I really need a little help.


Whoa, that's rough. If this is a recent thing, and the relationship was good until now, then it could be a few things. One, it could be projection (like the Democrats do to Trump). She could be accusing you of doing things that she is actually doing. Two, it could be a psychological disorder, and she could actually believe what she is saying. In rare cases the delusions can have a physiological cause - a brain tumor for example.

Whatever the case, you can't let this go. She needs to be examined by a skilled and impartial professional. 

I had a wife once who became convinced that I was having an affair with a neighbor. She also was convinced that I was hiding money from her. She finally agreed to see a psychiatrist. But she fired her psychiatrist after he suggested she try anti-psychotics. 

But we never had the best relationship. She had "issues" from the start, I just kept overlooking them. So, despite that it sounds like you truly love this woman, unless she faces her issues and gets treatment, you may have no choice but to find someone new.

I did, and am married to an awesome woman who loves me. The first wife is still as delusional ever.


----------



## GC1234

YankieS said:


> One, it could be projection (like the Democrats do to Trump).


  LOL so true.


----------



## LisaDiane

Rleevay00 said:


> My wife keeps accusing me of cheating, lkeeping things from her,shooting up... I'm not doing and never have or ever will. I dont know what I did to make her feel these ways but it makes it worse when I tell her I didn't do the things, "YOUR TRIPPING ",YOUR DELUSIONAL.... She must honestly feel like I'm doing the things because for 7 years of 8¹/² years she we never had problems like this. So more than likely I've done something, said something or reacted to something. I really need a little help.


"Shooting up"...?? Where would she get THAT idea...? Could someone be making things up about you to her?


----------



## StarFires

YankieS said:


> (like the Democrats do to Trump).



Political slant? You seriously turned this guy's post into that?


----------



## sokillme

Rleevay00 said:


> My wife keeps accusing me of cheating, lkeeping things from her,shooting up... I'm not doing and never have or ever will. I dont know what I did to make her feel these ways but it makes it worse when I tell her I didn't do the things, "YOUR TRIPPING ",YOUR DELUSIONAL.... She must honestly feel like I'm doing the things because for 7 years of 8¹/² years she we never had problems like this. So more than likely I've done something, said something or reacted to something. I really need a little help.


How old is she? Has she ever done anything like this in the past maybe not with you but in general. Has she hand any accidents or medication changes? Is there a history of mental illness in her family?


----------



## Rleevay00

YankieS said:


> Whoa, that's rough. If this is a recent thing, and the relationship was good until now, then it could be a few things. One, it could be projection (like the Democrats do to Trump). She could be accusing you of doing things that she is actually doing. Two, it could be a psychological disorder, and she could actually believe what she is saying. In rare cases the delusions can have a physiological cause - a brain tumor for example.
> 
> Whatever the case, you can't let this go. She needs to be examined by a skilled and impartial professional.
> 
> I had a wife once who became convinced that I was having an affair with a neighbor. She also was convinced that I was hiding money from her. She finally agreed to see a psychiatrist. But she fired her psychiatrist after he suggested she try anti-psychotics.
> 
> But we never had the best relationship. She had "issues" from the start, I just kept overlooking them. So, despite that it sounds like you truly love this woman, unless she faces her issues and gets treatment, you may have no choice but to find someone new.
> 
> I did, and am married to an awesome woman who loves me. The first wife is still as delusional ever.


Whatever the diagnosis or cause she will have me on her side no matter what. We've been married a little over 8 years and we have 6 kids. I'm going to do whatever it takes to make things better again


----------



## Rleevay00

sokillme said:


> How old is she? Has she ever done anything like this in the past maybe not with you but in general. Has she hand any accidents or medication changes? Is there a history of mental illness in her family?


She is 29 I'm 38 we have been married since 09/05/2012. We unfortunately self medicate with meth due to depression. It sounds bad I know butit helps us get through the day.


----------



## Rleevay00

Diana7 said:


> Ask her to show you the proof. Did anything happen 18 months ago that may have caused this?


Why 18 months ago? And asking for proof doesn't help at all. That's why I believe that she truly believes that I'm guilty of the things


----------



## Mr.Married

You had me at “we self medicate with meth”


----------



## Kaliber

Rleevay00 said:


> We unfortunately self medicate with meth due to depression. It sounds bad I know butit helps us get through the day.


You do know what meth does to your brain, right?


----------



## sokillme

Rleevay00 said:


> She is 29 I'm 38 we have been married since 09/05/2012. We unfortunately self medicate with meth due to depression. It sounds bad I know butit helps us get through the day.


OK that should have been the lead, not something you leave out. Your wife is doing meth, of course she is paranoid and delusional. It doesn't sound bad? It is bad. You guys need to get off that stuff, hell how do you know she is really saying these things or it's not the meth?

6 kids and doing meth? How does that work?

As always I now point out to any new posters who may be reading, if you want the best help you have to tell the full story.


----------



## Spicy

If your Avatar is a picture of your family, you may consider changing it for privacy.
Also, get some help to stop doing meth right away!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Rleevay00 said:


> She is 29 I'm 38 we have been married since 09/05/2012. We unfortunately self medicate with meth due to depression. It sounds bad I know butit helps us get through the day.


Well there you go. You both need to get off meth. I don't care whether you're shooting or not. I've seen people absolutely destroyed because of it and you owe your kids better.


----------



## Diana7

Rleevay00 said:


> Why 18 months ago? And asking for proof doesn't help at all. That's why I believe that she truly believes that I'm guilty of the things


Because you said that for 7 out of 8 1/2 years things were fine. 8 1/2 take away 7 is 18 months.


----------



## Diana7

Mr.Married said:


> You had me at “we self medicate with meth”


Yep, just crazy. If you both have depression then you need proper medical help, not meth that is almost certainly damaging your wifes body and brain(and yours) and causing all this.
Honestly I fear for your children. Are you not worried they will be taken away?


----------

